# Essex 'The Dealership'



## M8ttB (May 22, 2016)

I remember seeing this in 2013 but would really like to see it again.

Been looking for AGES and can't find it anywhere - not even on DVD. 

Anyone have it taped or a copy somewhere?


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

it's on amazon prime video, if you've not got it you could get the free 30 day pass and watch it again??


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

it's on amazon prime video, if you've not got it you could get the free 30 day pass and watch it again?? 

scratch that - currently not available


----------



## M8ttB (May 22, 2016)

I know, saw it on there a while back but not sure why it isn't available?! Anyone?!


----------



## piolim (Nov 3, 2018)

It's not in youtube too. I hope we can find a copy of this. All I saw are articles and reviews about it.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've got these saved on an old PVR, 3 episodes right from 2013? 

Not much use to you guys I know, but I'm sure it could be obtained from 'somewhere'.


----------



## M8ttB (May 22, 2016)

That's it, 2013. Would love to watch again. Any luck anyone?!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ive had a search around and found nothing. Never seen it but would be an interesting watch no doubt


----------



## M8ttB (May 22, 2016)

Yes so would I....normally those fly on the wall docs get put on Dailymotion or even YouTube. Can't find any clips what so ever. Wonder where we can get a copy?!


----------

